

Tie Society- Netflix for Neckties? - jakekuczeruk

So I've been checking out this service, Tie Society, and wanted to gauge the public opinion. It seems a lot easier to use than some of the other sites and has a pretty strong selection. Do these subscription model fashion sites have a future? www.tiesociety.com
======
dglassan
Wasn't this Taco's idea from the TV series The League? NeckFlix?

